
Ask HN: What is your preferred PowerPoint alternative? - kristiandupont
RevealJS? Google Slides? I&#x27;d like to just write some quick markdown and have it look nice..
======
ddingus
Bitmaps.

Size just never matters much. Bitmaps, as long as they are not too big just
work. And, depending on content, are not even all that heavy.

Some presentations warrant the spiffy things PP and similar can do.

Many don't.

For some time now, I have archived software demonstrations as a series of
screen captures too. Sometimes things break, and it is a nice fallback. Have
totally ended up needing it too. (Enterprise apps failing badly)

Also a nice review tool.

"Here is what will happen..." Flip through them, annotate, done.

Just pile them into a directory, tweak names for display order, done.

Paint.net does just about all the quick, "communicate it" things needed. It is
just too easy to drop images, text, graphics onto layers, shuffle, save, next.

As far as actual tools go:

I have used Presi.com a few times. Lots of fun! Easy. If you need some
sparkle, that tool makes communicating big concepts graphically, very easy.

Very enjoyable program. For the right crowd, the high motion, graphical style
is compelling.

